

Show HN: Our Savior Games – curated web games for mobile devices - bswp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oursaviorgames.android&hl=en

======
bswp
[Our Savior Games] is a mobile app for playing the best web games.

Games are live on the web so you can tap to play (no installs) and share them
anywhere like links.

We hope to build it into a content discovery platform like Digg.

It's available now for Android 4.4+. We would love to have your feedback.

Thanks!

